# Ich for almost a week now...



## xNiKaTeeNx (Feb 3, 2009)

Iv'e had ich for almost a week now. Two days after i bought my kole tang. The day after that i think i made of mistake....i bought an emerald crab. I think it may have had ich on it. I have been using Kordon ich attack for four days now. The white spots seem to be coming and going. This morning i woke up and the tang was very light in color which is unusual and it was just covered in white spots. I am so scared because i think he will die very soon. Anything i am doing wrong??? pLEASE any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

What else is in the tank and you rarely get ich from anything other then fish or sand from the ocean or an lfs. 

Did you quarantine this fish when you first got him? If so for how long?

Do you have any corals in the tank? What kind?

There are many more, but i'm at work sorry.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Ich cannot come from an invert, besides possible water between a snails shell. 

I am going to guess the tang got stressed and broke out in ich, they are ich magnets. 

i am also wondering if you QT'd the fish as well, what do you feed him, how often, what size tank and everything else you can include.

i suggest seting up a spare tank with a HOB for flow and use this as your hospital tank.


----------



## xNiKaTeeNx (Feb 3, 2009)

I have one purple mushroom coral, I did not qt the fish because i heard nothing of this and didnt think this ich could happen to me lol. no one ever said anything about putting the fish by himself before puttin in the main tank. Now i know this. I still have ich and am now done with the kordon ich attack treatment. All three of the fish are still alive, (damsels and tang) the spots are still there and pop up in different spots once in a while but a lot less that earlier this week.


----------



## mmurad07 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Fighting Marince fish ICH Crypto*

To get rid of Ich in your tank ,first get the purple mushroom, and what ever invertebrates you have and put them in some quarantine tank, Lower the salinity in your fish tank to about 1.011 PPT , increase the temp to 85 F, i know it is extreme, this will do the following, 
This atmosphere will be so hard on the Crypto and will kill them within very few days, keep it like that for about 3 weeks and any parasite in the tank will be perished.
Until you notice there is no more white spots on the fish , start raising the salinity, (BE CAREFUL) you have to do that so gradual. once Salinity is back to normal , lower the temp to 78 and you can put your purple mushroom and invertebrates back in the tank.
If you need to know more about hyposalinity and treating ICH, you can read the following link.
hypoOSTtherapyart.htm

Good luck
Matt


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would actually do the opposite, putting the fish in the QT tank for hypo. the display would have to be fishless for some time allowing all the free swimming ich to die without any host fish.


----------



## BlueHalo (Mar 15, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> i would actually do the opposite, putting the fish in the QT tank for hypo. the display would have to be fishless for some time allowing all the free swimming ich to die without any host fish.


Certainly agree with that! 
Interestingly enough the ICH theme is probably the most repeated post on boards, and the same things keep emerging about quarantine,"Yes I quarantined the fish!" Quarantining in MHO is an utter waste of time without treatment, assume the fish is infected,infested,diseased whatever, far better to lose a couple of fish in the QT than have to live with the creeping crud of Ich.


----------



## mmurad07 (Nov 26, 2008)

I tried Quarantine before, the fish got better in a quarantine tank with some copper, and they became healthy as they were before, after staying there for about 2 months i put them back in the main tank and they got ICH AGAIN, I don't know probably they got stressed from the move, or the Parasite was just waiting for them.
I am very happy with Hyposalinity and strongly believe in it, once i lowered the salinity all white spots on the fish were GONE, and assume any remaining ICH in the tank got perished, it has been like that for two months now, and the fish health is so good, protein Skimmer is working as usual, Carbon bags are still in the tank, no need to take them out, UV sterilizer which proved to be useless against ICH, but still working.

Matt


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have very mixed feelings about this thread, which probably says a lot about how controversial the subject of ich treatment can be.

A recent article written by Bob Fenner in FAMA (Nov 2008?) went into great detail on treatment options. End result of his study... not a single treatment option being used today shows much promise. These options include hyposalinity, copper, temperature treatements, and more. There is a new chemical treatment in the start up stage, but it is not yet available in the hobby. I can't recall the drug.

I have personally used Hyposalinity treatments very successfully on a number of occassions. I have had near perfect success with Pufferfish and Triggerfish. I have also seen both large and dwarf angelfish respond well to hypo treatment. Over the years the hobby has continued to push the limits of "how low can you go". I have always treated at 1.013, which is where i run my Q tanks. I will warn you that some fish do not respond well at all to Hypo, and go into shock very quickly. I have witnesses poor experiences with Butteflyfish and Tangs, especially when the extreme measure of freshwater dips are utilized.

Despite all of the feedback, I still believe that Hypo is effective enough to be utilized in Quarantine. I keep my display at a natural level of 1.024 and utilize a UV Sterilizer full time. Garlic enhanced foods are feed several times per week as an immunity booste. I have been satisfied with the results.

I also agree that hyposalinity is best performed in an environment outside the display tank. Even if you remove all the corals from the display, there would be a negative impact on the copepods, amphipods, isopods, etc.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> I have very mixed feelings about this thread, which probably says a lot about how controversial the subject of ich treatment can be.
> 
> A recent article written by Bob Fenner in FAMA (Nov 2008?) went into great detail on treatment options. End result of his study... not a single treatment option being used today shows much promise. These options include hyposalinity, copper, temperature treatements, and more. There is a new chemical treatment in the start up stage, but it is not yet available in the hobby. I can't recall the drug.
> 
> ...


I agree with this and have used it to much success on a Naso Tang. Although i didn't go quite as low because the i knew the tang couldn't handle it so well, but it waas still really close 1.015.


----------

